# Goldorfe vs Krebsschere



## Wasserratte (14. Mai 2011)

Habe diese Woche bemerkt das meine Goldorfen sich an meinen Krebscheren

vergangen haben.

Ist das normal?

Was kann man dagegen tun?

Würde sie ja gerne aus dem Teich entfernen was aber wegen der Teichgröße nicht

so einfach ist.

Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht mit Pflanzenkillern

LG
Wasserratte


----------



## muschtang (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Nimm einen 18er Haken und drück den wiederhaken an....dann angeln gehen, so solltest du sie aus dem Teich bekommen!


----------



## canis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Krebsscheren können schnell mal zur Plage werden, du kannst den Orfen dankbar sein


----------



## Wasserratte (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*



muschtang schrieb:


> Nimm einen 18er Haken und drück den wiederhaken an....dann angeln gehen, so solltest du sie aus dem Teich bekommen!



Werd ich wohl eher nicht tun , aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Tja...da gewinnt wohl der Stärkere.

@David: Nicht alle Krebsscheren werden später zum Problemfall...kommt auch darauf an wie hart/weich das Wasser ist, und wie diese vorher gehalten wurden.
Es gibt hier im Forum mehr Leute, die Probleme mit den Krebsscheren haben als Leute, bei denen sie wuchern wie Unkraut.


----------



## Wasserratte (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*



canis schrieb:


> Krebsscheren können schnell mal zur Plage werden, du kannst den Orfen dankbar sein



Nettes Spässchen , hätte aber trotzdem nichts gegen ein Paar Pflänzchen im Teich


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Hallo Wasserratte,

bist Du sicher, das die abgefressenen Blätter nicht sowieso gammelig waren? Gesunde Krebsscherenblätter sind eher hart und scharfkantig, daß die ausgerechnet Goldorfen schmecken sollen, die meines Wissens eher zu den Jägern zu zählen sind?


----------



## Wasserratte (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*



Echinopsis schrieb:


> Tja...da gewinnt wohl der Stärkere.
> 
> @David: Nicht alle Krebsscheren werden später zum Problemfall...kommt auch darauf an wie hart/weich das Wasser ist, und wie diese vorher gehalten wurden.
> Es gibt hier im Forum mehr Leute, die Probleme mit den Krebsscheren haben als Leute, bei denen sie wuchern wie Unkraut.



Es viel mir nur bei den Krebscheren auf , aber sie machen auch vor anderen Pflänzchen
nicht halt.
Ich wollte nur wissen ob das typisch für Orfen ist , und was man dagegen tun kann.
Mit dem Wuchern hatte ich bisher keine Probleme , aber das kann ja wie du richtig
sagtest ganz unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## Wasserratte (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserratte,
> 
> bist Du sicher, das die abgefressenen Blätter nicht sowieso gammelig waren? Gesunde Krebsscherenblätter sind eher hart und scharfkantig, daß die ausgerechnet Goldorfen schmecken sollen, die meines Wissens eher zu den Jägern zu zählen sind?



Meines Wissens nach hast du Recht Orfen sind wohl eher Jäger als Vegetarier , deshalb

wollte ich ja auch nachfragen.

Gammelig waren sie nicht sondern es waren die Neuen Triebe wenn man es so nennen
kann.

Ich würd halt gern die Orfen und die Goldies gern entfernen damit ich die fütterei bleiben 
lassen kann.

Die Goldfische vermehren sich wie die __ Fliegen , hatte schon mal mit Hilfe eines Boardkumpels versucht den Teich abzufischen was auch relativ gut funktionierte, 
aber die sind halt nicht 100 pro zu erwischen.

Mein Traum wäre nur die __ Moderlieschen und meine Bitterlinge im Teich , die kommen mämlich auch ohne Futter Prima klar.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Hallo Wasserratte,

die Orfen und Goldis kommen auch ohne Futterzusatz super über die Runden.
Das stoppt dann auch gleich noch das Nachwuchsproblem.
Bist du dir Sicher das sie die Pflanze angeknappert hat, oder hat sie evtl. nur irgend welchen Klein-Lebewesen nachgestellt welches sich dort versteckt hat z.B, Wasserflöhe und co.???

mfg René


----------



## Wasserratte (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Wasserratte,
> 
> die Orfen und Goldis kommen auch ohne Futterzusatz super über die Runden.
> Das stoppt dann auch gleich noch das Nachwuchsproblem.
> ...



Mein Teich braucht noch 2 Jahre dann werden alle Orfen und auch Goldies ohne
beifüttern klarkommen.
Mit den Orfen bin ich mir ziemlich sicher , denn ich habe immer feststellen müßen das sie Teichpflanzen unterhalb der Randzone wenn ich Neu bepflanzt habe attakiert haben.

LG


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Hi,

also das Goldorfen Pflanzen "abfressen" ist nicht normal. Die ernähren sich hauptsächlich carnivor, nur nebenbei gibt mal etwas "Salat" (dann aber eher __ Wasserlinsen, weiche Unterwasserpflanzenblättchen, Früchte die ins Wasser fallen, Algen). Eventuell schnappen sie sich Kleintiere an den Krebsscheren und brechen dabei die brüchigen Blätter ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Ceres4 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Goldorfe vs  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
jetzt muss ich auch mal meine Erfahrung dazu geben. In meinem Teich sind "nur" 5 Goldorfen, mittlerweile alle cal. 15-20 cm groß und unser Teich ist voll mit allerlei Pflanzen, die Orfen gehen da nicht dran !
Die fressen ausschließlich andere Lebewesen. Unsere Krebsscheren zum Beispiel gedeihen garnicht. Liegt aber auf keinen Fall an den Orfen sondern wohl eher an den Wasserwerten. Meine Orfen haben aber noch nie Pflanzen angefressen, sicher das Du Orfen hast  ? Vielleicht die Vegetariersorte ! 
Viele Grüße
Angela


----------

